# Every mouser has to get one of these



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beware-Of-The...209035&cguid=95d7346d12e0a0aa16e5fc75ff2aa713


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

WoW! That looks excellent, and I see you can have your own custom-made one with words of your choice. (up to a max etc)
That's something that would look really good above the door to anyone's mouse room/shed. 

- Though on reflection mice aren't really creatures to 'beware' of ... but hey, not everyone knows that!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

we are getting that!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

My OH reckons i should have:

'Beware of the mouse Breeder!'


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you so much Madhouse- just ordered one, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I should be on commission lolz!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I want one, might put it on my watch list :lol:


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so ordering one of those !!!  Thanks for posting that


----------

